# o



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

M


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's awesome!
They are very rare in the tropical EPAC. But those tails... Seems like one of the largest power-to-weight ratios of any fish. Just massive motors.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Great report scater, are the milkfish a far northern species only?


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> Great report scater, are the milkfish a far northern species only?


diffinaetly not they are found on the sun coast an the gold coast but then we have barra here so not very suprisin


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

imtheman said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Great report scater, are the milkfish a far northern species only?
> ...


Was there a photo of a big barra caught on the sunny coast in the papers recently?

I was also surprised when I caught a juvenile barra on the west side of Frazer a few years ago.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

there is barra bein consistently caught on the sun coast I'll Pm you something
I was lucky enough to hook two last year on the gold coast lost the first one but landed the 2nd one


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

eric said:


> I don't hear enough about milkfish, are they hard to find?


In Darwin they are pretty easy to find, using bread as berley and bait. I have a mate up there who was pretty good at fishing for them and could generally get one or two in a couple hours fishing session.
The runs they go on really are just incredible.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah they're rarely encountered because they seldom take baits and almost never conventional lures. The charter boys up here have perfected a technique for getting them on fly during the worm hatch with a purpose tied worm pattern. Since I heard about that I've had a sneaki g suspicion that they'd take a well-presented soft plastic. The problem is, the gear that can successfully present such a lure is often undergunned once the fight starts! I'm heading back out tomorrow morning to try again, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Are they same as bonefish or is that a different creature altogether?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Different fish altogether.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

eric said:


> I saw them being fished for on a TV show, Rob Pax I think.
> 
> Pretty sure he was using bread baits. The hook up was stunning to watch, that critter was bolting off into the distance like nothing I've seen here.


Yep, the video is largely close ups of the reel howling.


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

if anybody is willing to convince me to give up my spot I actually know where there is a closed body of water on the gold coast (close to population) that has milkfish (90% sure they are milkfish but may possibly be wrong...doubt it however) in it. catching them is an altogether different story however  (I haven't tried yet but i hear it's nigh on impossible)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

moojuice said:


> I actually know where there is a closed body of water on the gold coast (close to population) that has milkfish (90% sure they are milkfish but may possibly be wrong...doubt it however) in it.


Nothing would surprise me. The biggest tailor and jacks I've ever seen have come out of that type of location down there.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

moojuice said:


> if anybody is willing to convince me to give up my spot I actually know where there is a closed body of water on the gold coast (close to population) that has milkfish (90% sure they are milkfish but may possibly be wrong...doubt it however) in it. catching them is an altogether different story however  (I haven't tried yet but i hear it's nigh on impossible)


If it's near a heli pad,tarpon and if it's near a sewer plant,tarpon,the sewer plant has some big ones.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Video's up


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Too bad you got sharked,would of been nice to see you holding it up.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

they really are an epic fish thanx for the vid


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> I saw them being fished for on a TV show, Rob Pax I think.


Nah. It was Robson with a guy called Bluey. They burleyed with about 10 loaves of bread and finally caught one as the sun was setting. Incredible looking fish. Well done to choose the right plasic and get stuck in.

Nice hat btw.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn, I wanted to see it. 
That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Start at 20 minutes. Hooks up that 24:18.


----------

